# Arrested Drunk Guy Sings Bohemian Rhapsody



## Ken Morgan (Mar 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqymcJRSbxI&feature=share


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 30, 2012)

Entertaining. We have one guy who comes to the ER frequently with a chief complaint of "drunk and homeless" whose mood can easily be judged. If he's singing Willie Nelson, he's fine. If not, then we might as well get the restraints ready.


----------



## Buka (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol.

And some folks think it's easy being a cop!


----------



## Jenna (Mar 31, 2012)

Now there is a passion you do not see on X's Got Talent. 

Lol.. NO! We will not let you go


----------

